# What happens to your organs during pregnancy!!! Amazing!



## blondee

I have borrowed/stolen this link from first tri cos i don't want any of you to miss it. It is AMAZING!

This will get our OHs treating us like princesses!

https://www.msichicago.org/whats-he...our-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive/


----------



## icy1975

not sure if I'm supposed to comment in here, as I don't really belong in this section, but that really is amazing, thank you for posting it, I've just sent it to OH and said I hope you know what your baby is doing to my insides lol xx


----------



## blondee

It is crazy, isn't it?? I love the way if you press play it all goes really quickly and the labour looks like a doddle! :winkwink: That is exactly how mine will be :haha:

X


----------



## rainbows_x

That's amazing! :|


----------



## hekate

It's crazy!


----------



## OmiOmen

I'll be honest, right now my organs feel worse than that makes it look. :growlmad: Lol.


----------



## blondee

OmiOmen said:


> I'll be honest, right now my organs feel worse than that makes it look. :growlmad: Lol.

:rofl::rofl:

I gasped when i saw what had already happened to my bladder and decided that it makes sense (i pee 100 times a day, or at least it feels like it!). It is so hard to believe that your insides will have moved that much OmiOmen - it must hurt like hell!! I see you're nearly there though, so not too long to go now. :thumbup:

M X


----------



## OmiOmen

My LO is breech to the squished up feeling at the top is quite bad and worse still is that my LO has a huge head, lol. Mind you the pressure low down is bad now too and no wonder I have such bad gas the past few weeks (sorry for too much information there). Only 10 days left now though and I can't say I will miss this feeling.


----------



## lottie7

That is amazing. The female body is so amazing. It really is incredible what it has to go through during pregnancy. A real miracle.

xx


----------



## bky

I watched that with OH and the first thing he said was 'needs sound effects'. Now I can't watch it without getting that in my head. :rofl: Very interesting though!


----------



## Beadette

Bloody hell! Amazing stuff x


----------



## MrsCKO

Wow!


----------



## SarahBear

Wow, definitely an amazing link!


----------



## essie0828

Yup I can totally believe it. I feel like an elephant is sitting on my guts and there is no way possible to draw in a full breath.


----------

